# seachem aquavitro calcium and alk



## 416 (May 25, 2014)

I decided to give the aquavitro line a try for my calcium and alk supplements.

Does anybody have any experience using these? and if so did you like them?

http://www.aquavitro.com/products/calcification.html

http://www.aquavitro.com/products/eightfour.html

*also side note for the calcification supplement, is the liquid supposed to be kind of brown?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The gluconate complex with cations they use gives the solution a brown color.


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*ESV baby*

I was going to try that stuff but after snooping around a little I decided
to stick with ESV A&Bionic...just proven and works

If not broke why fix it I was thinking....

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Both work and i don't find one is better than the other.

As Sohal Tang said, "If not broke, why fix it"


----------

